# Cpc-a



## carolynwood (Jul 10, 2008)

I have passed the AAPC-CPC exam May, 2008 as an apprentice. I do not have hands on experience but I have worked many years in a position which utilized comparable skills as required of a coder. I live in Livonia, MI and would like an opportunity to grow and advance in the coding and billing field. Thank you.


----------



## valeriedmb (Jul 12, 2008)

*Contact*

Please contact me at valeriedmb@yahoo.com


----------



## lenastra (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi,
I have the same problem, finding a job in coding and billing. I was newly certified as a CPC-A in April 2008. Since then I applyed for quite a few positions and wasn't considered for any of them due to the lack of experience in the required field. I would appreciate a chance to prove myself as a very capable worker. Somebody can help?

Elena CPC-A


----------

